# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle أهداءات تعريب GT-I9300 عبر EFT Dongle

## Shamseldeen Victory

*السلام عليكم
عرض تجربة تعريب GT-I9300 عبر EFT Dongle
عربي ثابت بعد ترويت الهاتف    *

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------

